# Tiny white spots on a live rock



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi guys sorry if I am posting this on the wrong forum but I tried finding anything to do with live rock and no luck. So lately I see small tiny white spots on one of my live rock and this rock has somewhat turned a little black. Watching closely I saw tiny worms coming out of these white spots. Can anyone tell me what are these. Shall I be worried ? are they good or bad. If bad how can I deal with it.














Pictures attached below

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

